# SVS MTS-01 VS Rockets



## Fernando (Jan 7, 2009)

Wondering if anyone auditioned or have had the chance to listen to this two systems. How they compare? I have a set of Rocket 850, 450 and RS200 (Big Foot) on order but I'm now wondering if I should get the MTS-01 system a chance BTW I already own the SVS PB-13 which will be integrated to either system.:help:

Thanks,
Fernando


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Fernando, if you could get both in your home at the same time, you could audition them side by side. Both have great reviews, so you could decide which one is for you and send the other back. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## mjbuoni (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought you might find this post helpful:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=13168444&postcount=726

Best of luck with your decision. I already have dual Ultra PB13's and am waiting on my Rocket system which should arrive in the next week or two.

Matt


----------



## Fernando (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks mjbuoni. The review helped me a lot. But I have to wonder because according to a few more recent reviews the new MTS X-over fixed all of those issues. Who knows?

I also have Rockets on order and like yours they should ship this week. raying: I have also being told that they are a match made in heaven when paired the Ultra. I will let you know soon.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I have someone who came to the exact opposite opinion as the one referenced in the poste above -- Link.

What that means? You have to take into account what the preferences are of the user, the location that the speakers are in and any other items that might prejudice the individual reviewer. 

In the above case, the reviewer doesn't like most current speakers because of their relatively bright upper end and sucked out mids. He goes for as neutral a speaker as possible. He will in fact admit that most people who listen to his current speakers (that he loves) will initially say they're "boring", which he attributes (primarily) to the tipped down upper end.


----------



## mjbuoni (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree that speaker preference is highly subjective. According to IrritateGuy's ranking system given in the link, I will be downgrading from my Mackie HR824mk2's to my soon to arrive Rocket RS850's. Hmmm....

The main thing that I hope to gain in my upgrade is a better midrange clarity and smoothness plus overall dynamics. The Mackie's sound very good at a moderate volume, but cranking them tends to make them sound harsh in the upper midrange. According to MANY reviews, the Rocket RS850's have excellent midrange clarity and smoothness with killer dynamics top to bottom. 

I must say I find the 2.0/10.0 rating of the AV123 Strata Mini's to be suspicious. Were they not broken in properly? Who knows... Many user reviews and professional reviews seem to strongly disagree.

Perhaps IrritateGuy has issues with AV123. I know there seems to be a following and an anti-following, from what I've read... 

So if you aren't able to listen before you buy, read LOTS of reviews. And then weigh these reviews with your own sonic preferences. Worst case scenario, sell or return them if you aren't completely thrilled...


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

mjbuoni said:


> I agree that speaker preference is highly subjective. According to IrritateGuy's ranking system given in the link, I will be downgrading from my Mackie HR824mk2's to my soon to arrive Rocket RS850's. Hmmm....
> 
> The main thing that I hope to gain in my upgrade is a better midrange clarity and smoothness plus overall dynamics. The Mackie's sound very good at a moderate volume, but cranking them tends to make them sound harsh in the upper midrange. According to MANY reviews, the Rocket RS850's have excellent midrange clarity and smoothness with killer dynamics top to bottom.
> 
> ...



Please don't take away that I think one is better than another, just that you need to be aware that people have preferences and when two speakers are reviewed by someone, then that bias needs to be taken into account. So I might take a different tack than reading a bunch of reviews, but read the review knowing what their bias is. I think my tastes are different the norm.. I don't care for the bright sound I hear in most speakers. So if someone were to read my review, they should be aware of this bias.

And I know the guy well enough that I can say he doesn't have an "issue" with AV123, he honestly just doesn't care for their voicing. That being said, there are a lot of folks that like/love the way they sound. In the end, it's the owner that matters. 
Naturally. :bigsmile:

And I'm sure you'll have no problem selling those Mackies.. there are quite a few folks that love those guys.


----------



## mjbuoni (Jul 8, 2008)

That makes sense, and thank you for the clarification. I'll have to post my opinions on the Mackies vs. the Rockets once I get them. Maybe the verdict will surprise even me...


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

mjbuoni said:


> That makes sense, and thank you for the clarification. I'll have to post my opinions on the Mackies vs. the Rockets once I get them. Maybe the verdict will surprise even me...


I look forward to it..

And to Fernanado, what I hope you're taking away from this is that I think you should think about getting the MTS's and seeing how you think they compare to the Rockets whenever they come in. It is the "problem" with internet only companies, but for peace of mind, it might be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## mjbuoni (Jul 8, 2008)

I just posted my initial thoughts on the RS850's as compared to the Mackie HR824mk2's here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...cket-rs850-vs-mackie-hr824mk2.html#post146176


----------



## mjbuoni (Jul 8, 2008)

Fernando said:


> Thanks mjbuoni. The review helped me a lot. But I have to wonder because according to a few more recent reviews the new MTS X-over fixed all of those issues. Who knows?
> 
> I also have Rockets on order and like yours they should ship this week. raying: I have also being told that they are a match made in heaven when paired the Ultra. I will let you know soon.


Hi Fernando,

Did you get the Rockets, and if so what are your thoughts? Just curious...


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

mjbuoni said:


> I thought you might find this post helpful:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=13168444&postcount=726
> 
> ...


I knew that post looked familiar. 

Something is amiss with AV123, and I caution anyone considering ordering from them. Browse the threads and you'll see what I mean. 

Happy listening.


----------



## mjbuoni (Jul 8, 2008)

Nuance said:


> I knew that post looked familiar.
> 
> Something is amiss with AV123, and I caution anyone considering ordering from them. Browse the threads and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Happy listening.


Funny you should say that. I get that feeling, too...just as my LS6's have been shipped. Hopefully no mishaps with these. 

By the way, Brandon, I've enjoyed reading your posts on your "journey to find the perfect speaker." I'd really like to get a chance to hear some Salks one day. They seem like incredible speakers. Wish you all lots of fun at the sub GTG at Patrick's!

Matt


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

mjbuoni said:


> Funny you should say that. I get that feeling, too...just as my LS6's have been shipped. Hopefully no mishaps with these.
> 
> By the way, Brandon, I've enjoyed reading your posts on your "journey to find the perfect speaker." I'd really like to get a chance to hear some Salks one day. They seem like incredible speakers. Wish you all lots of fun at the sub GTG at Patrick's!
> 
> Matt


Thank you, Matt - too kind. 

I sincerely hope all goes well with your LS6's. They are suppose to be an incredible speaker. And for the record, I've owned a few AV123 products and liked them, but the way the company is being run lately has me questioning why anyone would order from them at this time. What a shame...


----------



## Fernando (Jan 7, 2009)

mjbuoni said:


> Hi Fernando,
> 
> Did you get the Rockets, and if so what are your thoughts? Just curious...


mjbuoni,
Now that I have more than a few hours of happy listening of my Rockets I'm ready to answer your question. Keep in mind that I'm not an expert audio reviewer but I think I can recognize good sound. 

2.1 channel (RS850 and PB13 Ultra) This system is amazing. First thing I noticed was the open sound. Now the sweet spot in my living room is much wider. The rockets give me very clear highs and the best way I can describe the mids is that they are in your face. The more volume the better they sound. They can also play very well at low volumes. I was told to be ready to be blown away with the PB13, and I was. This sub kicks me in the chest every time the drums pedal hits. The base is strong with no bum bum. The Rockets combined with the Ultra gave me a new reason to not only listen to my CD collection all over again but I'm also expanding it. Pure pleasure. 

5.1 (RS850, RS450, RSC200 and PB13 Ultra) Sound everywhere. The RSC200 bigfoot to me is the most impressive part of the system. Voices sound natural which was the biggest problem I had with my old system. The center stage is strong but not overpowering. The surrounds are just sitting there waiting for a signal to come their way and when it does, they wake up and tell you "hey don't forget I'm here". Again this Rockets blend very well with the Ultra.

Sorry to hear that your set was less than perfect in almost B-stock condition. I guess I got lucky because my set was perfect. The wife thinks that I stare at them. And I do. These are keepers. Very please.

Now I have a pair of LS6's coming my way for two channel pleasure. I needed a dedicated music room since every time I listen to music in the living room I feel like I'm bathering the wife. :hsd: When they come and I get a chance to break them in I'll give you my impressions. 

Fernando


----------



## mjbuoni (Jul 8, 2008)

Fernando said:


> mjbuoni,
> Now that I have more than a few hours of happy listening of my Rockets I'm ready to answer your question. Keep in mind that I'm not an expert audio reviewer but I think I can recognize good sound.
> 
> 2.1 channel (RS850 and PB13 Ultra) This system is amazing. First thing I noticed was the open sound. Now the sweet spot in my living room is much wider. The rockets give me very clear highs and the best way I can describe the mids is that they are in your face. The more volume the better they sound. They can also play very well at low volumes. I was told to be ready to be blown away with the PB13, and I was. This sub kicks me in the chest every time the drums pedal hits. The base is strong with no bum bum. The Rockets combined with the Ultra gave me a new reason to not only listen to my CD collection all over again but I'm also expanding it. Pure pleasure.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Fernando. It's great to hear that you are very happy with your system and the condition that it arrived in. You will not be disappointed in the LS6's...beautiful speakers (I have the piano black) and even more beautiful sound. The detail resolution, dynamic range and sound staging that those guys are capable of will be shocking to you given how happy you are with the Rockets. It may take you some time to fully absorb how big of a step up they are... I started a thread on my LS6's over on the AVS forum: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=16013090#post16013090

Would love to see pictures of your setup when you get a chance...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats!

I'm not meaning this as anything against the SVS speakers (had one of their subwoofers a while back, and I can only say :T). But I've had Rockets since 2003 and have no intention of ever getting rid of them, so I agree with your thoughts. Awesome HT, and engaging for music. Last change I just made was from the surround 300s to a pair of the bookshelf 250s in back. It sure sharpened up the multi-channel music - you must be loving the 450s.

For those of you who might read this thinking about Rockets, I'll just add the current thought to be careful with preorders or deals. It is still a precarious financial world out there.

But they sure look nice too, don't they!

enjoy!


----------

